

WhisperSystems' encrypting text messaging client is now Open Source - oldyippie
http://www.whispersys.com/oss.html

======
pkulak
Oh, what Stringer Bell would have given for this in 2003.

------
rufugee
When things like CarrierIQ exist, I imagine this is rendered somewhat
ineffective...

